# Traditionnal Clothing of Your Country



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​
The traditional dress for men is called djellaba; a long, loose, hooded garment with full sleeves. For special occasions, men also wear a red cap called tarbouche and mostly referred to as Fez. Nearly all men wear baboosh—those soft leather slippers with no heel, often in yellow. Many women do as well but others wear high-heeled sandals, often in silver or gold tinsel.

The distinction is the djellabas has a hood, while a Kaftan does not. The women’s djellabas are mostly of bright colors with ornate patterns, stitching, or beading, while men wear djellabas in plainer, neutral colors. Women are strongly attached to their "Moroccan wardrobe", despite the financial costs involved. The production of such garments is relatively expensive, as most of the work is done by hand. Despite the costs involved most women purchase a minimum of one new kaftan or "tk`chita" every year, normally for a special, social event, such as a religious festival or a wedding. Nowadays, it is an unwritten rule that Moroccan dress is worn at such events.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Portugal*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Wow Morocco has very hot costumes !!!!!!!!!!!

Morocco can become the world`s fashion capital if you promote your costume really !

Are people in big cities like Rabat or Casablanca wearing those ?? I know that there is a tribe called Berber who lives in the interior parts and almost 100% of them wear traditional dress ??


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Hello Skyprince
Nowdays, in moroccan streets , western fashion mingles with more traditional garments. Jellabas ( long hooded robes) are worn by men and women alike. Although some are now made in synthetic fabrics, especially for women, most continue to be woven in wool or cotton. 

Worn by women only, the caftan that you saw on the first picture is worn in special occasions ( Wedding, Circumcision...) with a belt of the same fabric or in gold or silver. The most precious caftans are made in natural thick and stiff silk. 

Babouches, traditional leather slippers, are worn by both men and women. White or yellow ones are for men only. The more colourful, richly embroidered or decorated babouches are worn by women. They are an essential souvenir to bring home. 

This year they organised the First edition of the Moroccan Fashion Show in Paris

You can see it here: 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqir1_caftandumaroc256


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

*Traditional Malay ladies clothes from MALAYSIA*

Traditional Malay Costume from *MALAYSIA*
"Sinar Aidilfitri" fashion show was held in conjuction with the upcoming Aidilfitri to promote traditional Malay costum such as kebaya and baju kurung. The designers put in some modern elements in their design and material to make it more attractive to the younger generation.
Photos by Zainudin
(duplicated from nazrey's post)


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Very nice !!

thank you forrestcat !!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

As Brazil is a relatively new country, we don't have our own costumes, most of them were borrowed from European nations and adopted here too.

Some traditional clothing in:

*The Northeast*









Baiana









Cangaceiro - without the artillery ofc heheh

*North*









Indian

*South*









Gaúcho









Traditional Germanic clothing

I think those are the most traditional ones... Although I myself wouldn't consider the indian way of clothing a real costume, but anyway...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Traditional danish clothing:


----------



## ivanhenares (May 17, 2006)

PHILIPPINES


Barong









In a Barong Tagalog are John Howard, Sultan Haji Hassanal Bolkiah, Jean Chretien, Eduardo Frei Ruiz-TagleJiang Zemin, Donald Tsang Yam-kuen, Soeharto, Ryutaro Hashimoto, Kim Young Sam, Mahathir Muhamad, Ernesto Zedillo, Jim Bolger, Julius Chan, Fidel Ramos, Goh Chok Tong, Koo Chen-fu, Banharn Silpa-archa, and Bill Clinton

























































Terno and Maria Clara


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

the moroco clothe looks really fashion and very traditional at the same time


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Philippine Costumes*

















*History of Philippine Clothings*


















*Barong Tagalog*

"The Barong Tagalog exhibits the loose, long lines of its Chinese sources, the airy tropical appearance of Indo-Malay costume, the elongated effect of Hindu dressing, and the ornamental restraint of European men's clothing. 

The barong appears to have retained its essential look since it was first worn. Through the years, almost imperceptibly, the barong's round neck, straight long sleeves and mid-thigh hemline were ingeniously modified with collar, cuffs and side slits." 


























*Maria Clara*

"The Maria Clara consists of four separate pieces: the collarless waist-length, bell sleeved camisa; the bubble-shaped, floor-length saya; th stiff, neck-covering pañuelo; and the hip-hugging, knee length tapis, or overskirt. Its origin was the traditional baro't saya of early Filipinos: the original ensemble of a loose, long-sleeved blouse over a wide, angkle-length skirt. The incarnation of the pañuelo was the period's concession to modesty-the camisa being low necked, and made of the flimsiest fabrics, the piña and jusi. Similarly, the addition of the tapis as overskirt was to keep the lower torso from showing through the sheerness of the skirt material. Opaque muslin and "madras" were used for the overskirt."










*Baro't Saya*

"Like their menfolk, the female indigenes of the archipelago, gradually cover their upper torso with short, sleeved collarless blouses called baro, through the 400 years of colonization. And what was, since ancient times, an all-purpose brief wrap-around skirt--metamorphosed into the long skirts called saya. Interestingly the saya was generally fashioned out of opaque plaid or striped cotton and sinamay varieties, while the baro was rather stubbornly made quite persistently of sheer fabrics."


































*Terno*

"It has been called a masterpiece, a classic, a national treasure. Terno: from the Spanish word meaning "to match." It was the handiwork of not just one couturier but a coming together of the innovations of many. The Filipino terno alludes to the matching of blouse and skirt, joined at the waist to form a one-piece creation, with both bodice and skirt made of the same material. 

But the seamlessness is only one of its inventive features. The sleeveless are upright, flat against the shoulders like clipped butterfly wings. Its low neckline contours the bosom. The whole is nipped at the waist to let fall a shapely skirt that is rounded, flared or trailed at the hem."


























*Balintawak * 

"A shortened skirt, the butterfly sleeves, the plaid textile, the low cut bodice, came together in the 1930s in the costume called Balintawak. It was worn during picnics and other jaunts into the countryside. Balintawak as "look" was deeply associated with Antipolo, a favorite summer destination for Manila dwellers. This costume was to epitomize Filipina gaiety, light-heartedness and her costuming sense of rural roots. Even when it was absorbed into the domain of haute couture, the balintawak continued to signal song, dance, and festivity."


































*Camisa de Chino*

"At certain, likely fluid moments in the last four hundreds years, the naked torso of the indigenous man was gradually sheathed in a full skirt, exchanging half nudity for a collarless garment with long, cuffless sleeve. Many colonized indios discovered the clothing possibility in what was to be called, in Spanish, the Camisa. Tailored out of light usually translucent materials such as sinamay, piña cloth or cotton, the camisa became standard wear of those social strata who had to labor in the enervating warmth of the tropics. In due course, the camisa was devoted to the local weaver's many decorative skills. Fine embroidery, supplementary weft floats (suksuk), cut-openwork embroidery (calado and doble calado) and such details as pleating pockets, in time indigenized a shirt cut which was generally thought to have originated in China. And, in the nineteenth century, the Camisa de Chino would metamorphose - with the addition of the collar, cuffs and elaborations such as shirts and pleats - into the Filipino Barong Tagalog."


































*Mantones de Manila*

Among the galleons' precious cargoes were mantones de Manila, an elaboratelyfringed type of shawl of Chinese silk. Mantones de Manila were the rage in Spanish capitals. It was an indispensable mantle covering the shoulders, or a doña and señorita. Made in China, it was shipped to Manila for export to Spain. Many samples that found their way into Filipino wardrobes. And whether used as piano cover, table runner or antimacassar, the manton de Manila evoked a Castilian sense of luxury. The intricately oriental or baroque embroidery was the most striking feature of these silken shawls. Satin, showed floriat and tendril-like motifs, complex curlicues and sinuous lines, and delicate birds and butterflies. The color treatments were vivid and varied, from two tones for intense contrast, to bursts of magentas and alizarenes!



















*Traje de Mestiza*

"This century's two world wars book-ended, so to speak, a frenzied phase in Philippine history. The nation emerged from a colony, became a part of a commonwealth and then moved on to become a republic - all within a span of forty years. 

It was the peak moment of Americana in the Philippines: movies, musicals, magazines! And the Manila Carnival was the centerstage for that stunning Filipino costume creation of the new century, the traje de mestiza.

The silhouettes of Hollywood screen goddesses and the Gibson Girl cast a sleek and svelte shadow on the hitherto wide bouffant shape of the Maria Clara, sculpting it to a closer fitting style.

The traje de mestiza was in fact the "Maria Clara", trimmed into a shapely modernity. The camisa became a clinging bodice, with the sleeves puched up and cut short to be an abbreviated leg-o-mutton. The saya deflated to a slim column that burst out at the hem into a flare or train."


----------



## nanda* (Aug 2, 2005)

I like Vietnamese costumes... very refined


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

*Slovakia 
*
































































*
From Postcard (We was part of Austria-hungary empire)*


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Male dress:










Female dress:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

In Greece


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Moroccan Fez*

The fez originated in Fez, Morocco and was popularized in the Ottoman Empire and Western world in the 19th century. Its use has subsequently become less widespread.


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

Traditional clothing from my region (Rogaland, southwest Norway):


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

*sudan*

sudan is very diversed. people don't know about our great customs and our heritages because the lack of media support. this also made it hard to find as many photos as i wished.

here it comes:


----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

again this is cloth that alot of people still wear in rural areas

smaller pics:


----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

*last three pics*


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

nanda* said:


> INDONESIA​
> *Indonesia is composed by 18000 islands (the largest archipelago on earth) and is a crossroads for great civilisations and cultures because of its exceptional position between two oceans and two continents. Thus indonesia is one of the most diverse country in the world in many aspects and more specifically in terms of traditional clothings. Beauty is Diversity, enjoy !*
> 
> 
> ...


^^ batik

















good Job Nanda* but Indonesia does not only comprise of Java,Sumatra,Bali 

*Clothing from Borneo/Kalimantan DAYAK clothing*​























































*Sulawesi's Traditional Clothing*​











*Indonesian Papua Traditional Clothing*​











































nanda* said:


> *Diversity is Beauty, only in INDONESIA*​


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Philippines*


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

MDguy said:


> hahahahahaha *NO* :hahano:
> And how do you know he is even from america?


Uh maybe because he is overweight?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

In that case he could be from Australia....though he isnt wearing a cork hat.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Denmark: 















































Greenland:




















Faroe Islands:




















And if you go really back in time:



















Note the lack of horns on the helmets... that's just a myth!


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

The Chador










lol!  the most extreme form of covering in Iran


----------



## shugs (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ OMG Shayan, no offence, what a half assed attempt.

*Traditional Iranian Dress For Women*

For every Iranian region: (minus Kurdish, for some reason the pics wouldnt load)

Bakhtiari:









Balouchi









Gilani


















Kashani









Lori









Mazandarani


















Qashqai









Qouchani









Source and info: http://www.persianmirror.com/culture/fashion/fashion.cfm
http://www.cais-soas.com/CAIS/Women/traditional_dress_of_iranian_wom.htm


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Exactly Shugs, these are our traditional dresses!


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Brendan said:


> Uh maybe because he is overweight?


and you think only Americans can be overweight?
I think you should just STFU now. your not funny


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Thank you shugs


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

fascinating! 

here are a few of the traditional dress in México



[URL=http://imageshack.us]

[/URL]


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Pollera (fem) & Montuno (mas.)*


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Photo by Drasko Markovic

Here is a better photo. This is the known traditional clothing in the country.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

Traditional clothes of: Argentina.
Gaucho.

























Folclore..
There are many differents clothes, it depends on the state you are.. so, it's hard for me to show them all. Maybe I'll do it tomorrow..


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

mariano90_arg said:


> Traditional clothes of: Argentina.
> 
> Folclore..


that's Portuguese. Are you sure that's in Argentina?


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*More on Pakistan's traditional dresses*

































































































































































Lot more of Pakistan traditional dress pics to come...

FOR MORE PICS ON PAKISTAN, VISIT "PAKISTAN PHOTO ALBUM"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=388408


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

Italy has not a unique traditional dress (Italy as a state is very young), there were lots of regional clothings.
This is from Lombardy, my region:


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Our traditional clothing is extremely diverse. Here's a pic of Bosnian clothing from Sarajevo during Austro-Hungarian rule.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

I love the bosnian clothing, it's funny to see women wearing a fez


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Only wealthy women wore it.  It was usually decorated with golden coins (dukati) and silk headscarf.


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

Traditional Kiwi clothing!

Cold weather attire










Warm weather attire


----------



## gabrielmiami (Jan 18, 2006)

I find only these















Tango!!!!!! wearrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*TRADITIONAL CLOTHING OF VENEZUELA*


----------



## Persian Queen (Jul 6, 2010)

The afghans always claim Kalash as their own people for some reason  lol 
and i am really a big fan of kalash clothings its really beautiful


----------



## Persian Queen (Jul 6, 2010)

Iranian Traditional Clothing/ Iranian Nomadic Style


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

*Dayak Ethnic, Indonesia*


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Persian Queen said:


> The afghans always claim Kalash as their own people for some reason  lol
> and i am really a big fan of kalash clothings its really beautiful


the nuristanis in afghanistan r afghan.. kalash r pure pakistanis.. they're from my hometown of chitral. i must say they have unique ways for everything.. it's like they are a society of their own....:cheers:


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Persian Queen said:


> The afghans always claim Kalash as their own people for some reason  lol
> and i am really a big fan of kalash clothings its really beautiful


No, they don't. That's not true at all. Kalash and Afghans have nothing in common and are two totally different ethnicities. *The Afghans claim Pashtuns to be their own people which is a totally different ethnicity from Kalash.* My wife is from Kalash and I know their culture inside out. I'm ethnically a Pashtun, but don't consider myself to be an Afghan. The Afghan claims as always are bizarre and totally unjustified. The people of Kalash were thought to be remnants of the army of Alexander the Great which is also not true. There have been various studies that have disputed the genetic origins of the people of Kalash. These people are indigenous Pakistanis. People from the outside try to influence their way of living. Though often overstated, instances of blond hair or light eyes are not uncommon in Pakistan. Anyone knowing the history of geography and ethnicity of Pakistan would know how diverse it is.


----------



## vuminhphong (Jul 15, 2010)

*Vietnam - Sapa*


----------

